# What I am doing is ...



## eni8ma

In English, "what I am doing is" followed by an explanation.
- What I am doing is ... (wrapping a present; asking a question; making a ...)

How do I say that in Russian? is it just as simple as saying:
- что я делаю, ...


----------



## morzh

То, что я сейчас делаю......

Сейчас - makes is "doing"; otherwise it will be ambiguous and may mean "what I do is...". Though then it'd likely be "То, чем я занимаюсь..."

What I do is creating sculptures - Я занимаюсь созданием скульптур (то, чем я занимаюсь - создание скульптур).

But:

То, что я сейчас делаю (то, чем я сейчас занят), называется "отбивка мяса" (What I am doing is called meat tenderizing).

However, I have to say - more often than not in Russian it would be like so:

Сейчас я занят...сейчас я делаю....

Сейчас я отбиваю мясо - I am tenderizing meat now.

The reason is: this explanatory thing, "то, что я делаю" - is not very convenient. Though yes, it is used.


----------



## eni8ma

Thanks морж.

Is there a different phrase that Russians might use? Perhaps it is another English idiom.   The phrase "_What I am doing is"_ introduces an explanation. Are these examples any help?

- _What I am doing is_ walking away from everything including my business.
- _What I am doing is_ taking any content that I've spent time researching and writing and doing bulk submissions to the Copyright Office.
- _What I am doing is _trying to be happy for 30 days straight.
- _What I am doing is_ a knee strike. I am putting my hands up to the ceiling  lifting that knee and pulling it back down. (gym instructions)
- _What__ I am doing is_ looking at recent data points and suggesting where the trend is going.

(Please note: this is a different form from "What I am doing is right/wrong/nothing special")


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

So far I can only  come up with "что я делаю, так это..." construction (although it doesn't always work):

Что я делаю, так это смотрю на данные и пытаюсь определить тенденцию.

Что я делаю, так это пытаюсь быть счастливым 30 дней кряду.

Что я делаю, так это собираю материалы своих исследований и...

In case of knee strike it would be something like:

Я выполняю так называемый "удар коленом".


----------



## eni8ma

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> So far I can only  come up with "что я делаю, так это..." construction (although it doesn't always work):
> 
> Что я делаю, так это смотрю на данные и пытаюсь определить тенденцию.
> Что я делаю, так это пытаюсь быть счастливым 30 дней кряду.
> Что я делаю, так это собираю материалы своих исследований и...
> 
> In case of knee strike it would be something like:
> Я выполняю так называемый "удар коленом".



Спасибо


----------



## morzh

carrot ironfoundersson said:


> so far i can only  come up with "что я делаю, так это..." construction (although it doesn't always work):
> 
> Что я делаю, так это смотрю на данные и пытаюсь определить тенденцию.
> 
> Что я делаю, так это пытаюсь быть счастливым 30 дней кряду.
> 
> Что я делаю, так это собираю материалы своих исследований и...
> 
> In case of knee strike it would be something like:
> 
> Я выполняю так называемый "удар коленом".



оборот с "Так это" здесь не совсем подходит.
"Так это" содерживт в себе коннотацию "самый простой, самый оптимальный".

"Что я делаю, так это собираю материалы своих исследований и..." - так говорить попросту нельзя, если речь не идет об объяснении своих действий как следствия чего-то.
Чаще всего - с сослагательным наклонением.
Жутко режет ухо.

Примеры:

То, что я делаю, называется "сбором информации".
То, что я бы сделал, так это собрал бы о нем информацию и показал бы для начала ему.


----------



## eni8ma

морж, what is your reference to consequences about? I did run it through a translator, but am having trouble understanding the nuances of your comment.

Can you explain in English, please?


----------



## morzh

ОК.

When using "так это" in the middle, after the "То, что я делаю", implies what would be  "simply" or "just", or "namely"/"really" and used typically in conditional clause, or in the future tense. It is hard to translate exactly, but it does not sit well with simple explanation of "what I am doing now is...".

Что бы я хотел, так это поехать на Гаваи - What I'd really like to do is to go to Hawaii.
То, что я бы сделал на твоем месте, так это пошел бы и набил ему морду - What I would have done, if I were you, is I'd go and kick his ass.

Первое, что сделаю, приехав на море - так это пойду и нырну с утеса голым.
The very first thing I will do when having come to the seaside - I will go and jump from a cliff naked.

But you cannot say:
То, что я сейчас делаю, так это читаю. - (what I'm doing now is reading).
This is thoroughly and utterly out of place.


----------



## Valvs

Eni8ma, please name a specific situation when you would like to use this sort of phrase. Different situation require different types of explaining and different emphasis on it. Depending on the context,  "What I'm doing is reading" could be translated "Я читаю", "Я *просто* читаю", "*Ты хочешь знать/ты спрашиваешь, что я делаю?* Я читаю", etc., etc. The same English phrase can carry different additional meanings and/or connotations. Is it a reply to a question? Is someone commenting his/her actions while showing someone how to perform some process? If the speaker trying to draw the listener's attention to the action? It is all very important. The rule about providing sufficient context is there for a reason, after all


----------



## eni8ma

Valvs said:


> Is someone commenting his/her actions while showing someone how to perform some process? If the speaker trying to draw the listener's attention to the action?


Yes


eni8ma said:


> The phrase "_What I am doing is"_ introduces an explanation.
> (Please note: this is a different form from "What I am doing is right/wrong/nothing special")





Valvs said:


> The rule about providing  sufficient context is there for a reason, after all


Context has already been provided


eni8ma said:


> - _What I am doing is_ walking away from everything including my business.
> - _What I am doing is_ taking any content that I've spent time researching and writing and doing bulk submissions to the Copyright Office.
> - _What I am doing is _trying to be happy for 30 days straight.
> - _What__ I am doing is_ looking at recent data points and suggesting where the trend is going.


----------



## Valvs

eni8ma said:


> Yes
> Context has already been provided



That's not enough in this case, as I explained above. You gave us sentences, but you said nothing about the precise situation in which they are uttered, or about what is said just before or after those sentences. 


> Originally Posted by Valvs
> Is someone commenting his/her actions while showing someone how to perform some process? If the speaker trying to draw the listener's attention to the action?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

That's actually funny.  I ask: "Is it red? Is it blue?" You say: "Yes".


----------



## morzh

Valvs said:


> That's not enough in this case, as I explained above. You gave us sentences, but you said nothing about the precise situation in which they are uttered, or about what is said just before or after those sentences.



I think there's enough context here:



			
				[B said:
			
		

> eni8ma[/B]]
> - _What I am doing is_ walking away from everything including my business.
> - _What I am doing is_ taking any content that I've spent time researching and writing and doing bulk submissions to the Copyright Office.
> - _What I am doing is _trying to be happy for 30 days straight.
> - _What__ I am doing is_ looking at recent data points and suggesting where the trend is going.


----------



## eni8ma

Valvs said:


> That's not enough in this case, as I explained above. You gave us sentences, but you said nothing about the precise situation in which they are uttered, or about what is said just before or after those sentences.
> 
> That's actually funny.  I ask: "Is it red? Is it blue?" You say: "Yes".


Of the several questions you asked, I highlighted the two that were relevant, and said "yes" to those.  Those questions are not red and blue; they are simply two good explanations of the context, to which I agreed.


----------



## eni8ma

If you seriously want some context - here 'tis (I wonder if this will set the cat among the pigeons? )

I first started learning Russian many years ago at university for one year.  I did well, and loved it, but after a whole year of study, they were _only then_ introducing us to perfective and imperfective aspects - a whole year.

So this time, rather than doing a "course", even from a book, _what I'm doing is_ going through the grammar first, to get a good overview. There have been several shocks along the way, at just how complex the language is, but I'm getting there.  I'm settling into the vocab phase now, but I suspect the vocab will be easier to learn, when I can more readily identify and place it in context.


----------



## Valvs

eni8ma said:


> I first started learning Russian many years ago at university for one year.  I did well, and loved it, but after a whole year of study, they were _only then_ introducing us to perfective and imperfective aspects - a whole year.
> 
> So this time, rather than doing a "course", even from a book, _what I'm doing is_ going through the grammar first, to get a good overview. There have been several shocks along the way, at just how complex the language is, but I'm getting there.  I'm settling into the vocab phase now, but I suspect the vocab will be easier to learn, when I can more readily identify and place it in context.



In this specific case, you can safely drop "what I am doing" from  the translation. In your story, it serves mostly to emphasize the contrast between taking a course and going your way (grammar first). In Russian, you could just say "*Вместо того, чтобы* <....>, я сначала работаю над грамматикой". 

See, that's why I was asking for a specific situation. Both in English and in Russian there are certain devices that are used to add emphasis to important words and phrases. However, sometimes they cannot be translated directly. For example, in English a certain effect may be achieved by using a certain phrase while In Russian, the same effect would be achieved by changing the word order, or vice versa, etc., etc. Which emphatic device to use in a specific case is often decided on a case-by-case basis.

As to your chosen course (ahem. Pun unintended) of action, well, different strokes for different folks, as they say. If you felt that you needed to concentrate on grammar, it is probable that it was the right thing for you to do at that moment. Good luck in your studies.


----------



## eni8ma

How would I add the emphasis though?

And for the other sentences I provided?


----------



## cyanista

Valvs said:


> See, that's why I was asking for a specific situation. Both in English and in Russian there are certain devices that are used to add emphasis to important words and phrases. However, sometimes they cannot be translated directly. For example, in English a certain effect may be achieved by using a certain phrase while In Russian, the same effect would be achieved by changing the word order, or vice versa, etc., etc. Which emphatic device to use in a specific case is often decided on a case-by-case basis.


I couldn't agree more. Copying the structure doesnt work in this case because the means of emphasis are vastly different. The suggested solutions with "что я делаю" mostly sound very unnatural.

To illustrate my point, I have attempted translating a few of your sentences into idiomatic Russian. I've treated your examples quite liberally but you have to use your imagination when you have little or no information about the situation and the speaker. 

_1. So this time, rather than doing a "course", even from a book, what I'm doing is ...
Поэтому теперь я _ _действую иначе/поступаю по-другому/__нашла другой подход: _не двигаться от урока к уроку, пусть и по книжке, а сначала.._.

__2. What__ I am doing is_ looking at recent data points...
_Мой метод (работы/__исследования) состоит в следующем_: анализ новейших данных (I chose the method myself)
_Мое задание/моя работа_ — анализировать... (I was given this task)

3. - _What I am doing is_ walking away from everything including my business.
- _И вот я решил_, бросаю все, и дело свое тоже.


 And so on and so forth...


----------



## eni8ma

cyanista said:


> I've treated your examples quite liberally but you have to use your imagination when you have little or no information about the situation and the speaker.
> 
> _1. So this time, rather than doing a "course", even from a book, what I'm doing is ...
> _


You do have the full context about that one.  Also, a previous poster asked:


Valvs said:


> Is  someone commenting his/her actions while showing someone how to perform  some process? If the speaker trying to draw the listener's attention to  the action?


to which I replied "yes", because both explanations fit.  It has occurred to me that the phrase is often (but not always) used in order to help people understand the underlying reasons (because the actions might seem unusual, or unnecessary, or unimportant, on their own).  It can also be used to highlight particular steps of the process, or actions which otherwise seemed irrelevant or insignificant.

e.g. a group of people are being shown around an establishment, and while watching someone working, the guide says "What he is doing is ...".  

Similarly, in a film, while a scene of someone performing some action, the narrator might explain the action by saying "What he is doing is ..."

Or a person who is demonstrating how to do something, might say "What I am doing is ..."

and so on ...

I have found a website for "what I am doing is walking away from everything including my business". Turns out she is a woman who was being seriously abused in her marriage, so she is explaining that by leaving the marriage, but being forced to do it in a secretive way for fear of recrimination, she is also effectively leaving her business and everything dear to her, so start her life again, with nothing but a suitcase.

I find it difficult to instantly come up with descriptive examples for phrases I have used all my life, because the reason for them is buried somewhere in an "automatic" part of my brain.  (The same for being asked for dance steps, or to show someone how to start a car - these are things "I just do", so my conscious brain has long forgotten the how or why) (I'd hate to have to write a dictionary)

For my own situation (for which you have the full context), people might think it unnecessary, or anal, to be delving into all the grammar before I embark on the vocab - hence my explanation.


----------



## JULLIA

Все , что я делаю, так это смотрю телевизор.  (Это чисто разговорная речь)
Все, что я делаю, это (только) то, что я  смотрю телевизор. 
То, что я делаю, это то,что я смотрю телевизор.


----------



## LilianaB

I think the translation is: я только, as simple as that. This might not work with all constructions listed above. But, first of all, nobody talks like that in Russian, using such constructions, so I do not think there is one construction that can apply to the examples above.


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Все, что я делаю, это (только) то, что я смотрю телевизор.
> То, что я делаю, это то,что я смотрю телевизор.


Sorry to say, but this is not in Russian.


----------



## JULLIA

Все эти предложения встречаются в разговорном русском языке, хотя очень редко. Много можно чего услышать в разговоре, главное, чтоб было понятно (в быту). Ну, а если "по-грамотному", по всем правилам, то можно и перефразировать это.


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Все эти предложения встречаются в разговорном русском языке, хотя очень редко. Много можно чего услышать в разговоре, главное, чтоб было понятно (в быту). Ну, а если "по-грамотному", по всем правилам, то можно и перефразировать это.



Да ведь и на заборе много чего встречается, и тоже иногда довольно понятно. К сожалению, приведенные вами фразы не являются русским языком - ни письменным, ни разговорным, ни просторечным, ни жаргонным - это просто косноязычие. 
Да и коль уж вы сами признаете, что эти фразы "встречаются очень редко", зачем приводить их на учебном форуме, да еще безо всяких пояснений, и сбивать с толку людей, изучающих язык?


----------



## JULLIA

Maroseika said:


> Да ведь и на заборе много чего встречается


Это взято не с забора, а с того,что можно иногда услышать. Это понятно и это не вульгарно. Если это и нарушает какие-то правила грамматики, то когда мы общаемся, мы как-то о них не задумываемся. То,что я делаю (сейчас), является просматриванием телепередачи, кинофильма, мультфильма...То, что я делаю(обычно), является просиживанием целыми днями у телевизора. Или это  не является  русским языком тоже,по-вашему? Фразы эти встречаются редко, только потому что мы редко рассказываем всем и каждому, что мы делаем. Вот так-то.


----------



## LilianaB

я не волшебник я только учусь will be the best example of your construction, in my opinion.


----------



## JULLIA

А вы волшебник? Ну тогда понятна ваша самоуверенность и отсутствие пунктуации в предложении."я не волшебник я только учусь"


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> То,что я делаю (сейчас), является просматриванием телепередачи, кинофильма, мультфильма...



Даже этот чудовищный канцеляризм звучит более по-русски, чем та ваша фраза, о которой говорю я: 
То, что я делаю, это то, что я смотрю телевизор.


----------



## JULLIA

То,что я делаю, это смотрю телевизор. Нормально звучит. Можно лишнее отбросить. Я не против.


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> То,что я делаю, это смотрю телевизор. Нормально звучит.




Нет, не нормально. Такое, по-моему, только иностранец, изучающий русский, может загнуть.


----------



## JULLIA

Про телевизор нормально. Или (перефразируем)...А что мне еще остается делать, как не смотреть телевизор?
Если вы производите что-то (на производстве) так может и неправильно сказать.-->То,что я делаю, это собираю машины. Надо: Я занимаюсь сборкой машин. Но  английская  фраза What I'm doing is..к этому не имеет отношения.


----------



## LilianaB

JULLIA said:


> А вы волшебник? Ну тогда понятна ваша самоуверенность и отсутствие пунктуации в предложении."я не волшебник я только учусь"



I am a woman, Julia, so you would have to change the form. Punctuation, unfortunately is different in Russian, and I do not have the patience to look for it. Excuse my lack of commas, to be more precise, of one full stop.


----------



## JULLIA

Ну если вам нет разницы, где ставить запятую, что же вы ищете здесь? Вам грамматика нужна или  разговорная речь без запятых и условностей грамматики? Сами делают ошибки, а других критикуют. Вы хотите критиковать только? Ну, пардон, что я сказала волшебник, а не волшебница. (в английском, кстати, нет разницы если это не местоимение). И вообще,тут не поймешь, кто есть, кто.


----------



## morzh

Jullia.

With your demeanor, arrogance and the way you treat others I really wonder why people still choose to answer your posts.

I think it is time for the moderator to talk some sense into you.

We had people like you before. They since left. Either behave, or eventually you will be ostracized.


----------



## JULLIA

morzh said:


>


----------



## JULLIA

morzh, With your demeanor, arrogance and the way you treat others I'm  really  don't  wonder why people don't want to post there. I met people like you. And i try to avoid them.  Either behave, or eventually you will be ignored.


----------

